# Horse Trike, Antique Riding Toy



## Balloontyre (Jun 27, 2016)

Kinda different.

https://madison.craigslist.org/atq/5631958870.html


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2016)

Kool Ivo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2016)

Is it just me, or is this thing kinda creepy?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 27, 2016)

It does have a horror about it, doesn't it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 28, 2016)

ya that thing is a little to crazy looking


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Is it just me, or is this thing kinda creepy?



I was thinking the same thing when I saw it. I could see Chuckie pimp'n that! V/r Shawn


----------

